# Tuesday nights on Perdido



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

They have started up the tournaments on Perdido every Tuesday night again. They are from 5-8pm at seminole landing.


----------



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

yea they did this pass tues started it off


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

who took the money home and how much weight? see yall out there again soon


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Finally


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

who took the money home? lunker?


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Eric with 3.85 pounds. Tough night with high tide blue bird and fish in transition.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

i didnt get to make it last night, hopefully ill be out there in the next week or two. is there any weekly tournaments on escambia or tensaw?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

so where is seminole landing at ?


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Seminole Alabama theres a title loan company, yellow building. just past that is a closed down store use to be uncle bubbas grocery. turn down the road behind it follow it till it cures right, go around the curve and take your next left go down that road till it curves around and take another left by the old fire department and the boat ramp is at the end.


----------

